# Soon to be New Gun Owner



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello everyone. So I'm sure most of you ahve heard that www.topglock.com and another website are selling some guns "at price". I have been interested in buying a gun for about a year, and now I think is the perfect time. I was wondering what you guys thought about this http://www.topglock.com/item/77433_Smith_and_Wesson_Hand_Guns_Pistols_SW_990L_COMP_35_40SW_2.aspx and whether or not it was a good compact? I can't really find any info on it. Any body know the trigger pull on this? Is it accurate? Etc. I'll be posting more questions on similar guns in the near future.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome! That's basically S&W's version of the Walther P990 (double action only). Striker-operated, no external safety, no decocker (since it's DAO). Looks like a good price. The Walther version are considered by most to be slightly superior in build quality, however S&W has great customer service and you'll spend twice as much on a brand new Walther.

I'm personally not big on DAO, but that's just my preference. The trigger pull on the 990 is long and heavy for every pull, but it's consistent. In other words, you won't have the long/heavy first pull, then short/light subsequent pulls. At least for me, a long and heavy DA trigger pull hurts my accuracy as I haven't developed a really smooth trigger pull yet. I also like SAO as every pull is consistent, but they're SA instead of DA.

My first handgun was a Walther P99c AS (anti-stress action) in .40, and it looks like that SW990 has the same dimensions as the P99c. I would go with 9mm if you can. The design, compact size, and polymer frame makes it very snappy in .40, but if you don't feel like 9mm is adequate for self defense, then by all means get the .40. 9mm will be cheaper to shoot and more controllable, especially when firing rapidly. But of course, the .40S&W has slightly superior ballistics.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Price isnt bad on that model. I perused the prices on there and some of them were competitive, others however I could do $30-50 cheaper hear locally and without shipping and transfer fees. Remember when you order online, you will likely have to pay a transfer fee to a local dealer which is anywhere from $20-40.


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys... I'm on my way right now to the dealership to test fire a couple of guns. One is the one I just showed you, and the other is this baby
http://www.topglock.com/item/35760_Ruger_Hand_Guns_Pistols__KP345_Pistol_45_AC.aspx and his brother http://www.topglock.com/item/49243_Ruger_Hand_Guns_Pistols__P345__Pistol_45_AC.aspx

they're the new rugers, and I was hoping to see how they fired today before makng a buy. I'm fine with a 9mm since I love range shooting, but I can't find a model that I like both aesthtically and practically for under $400.  These three guns are along my lines of taste... anyone have any suggestions for a 9mm version?


----------

